# Upgrading my Epiphone SG G400



## DrewSG (Jan 3, 2018)

I bought a Epiphone SG G400 back in September, and after playing it for awhile now. I would like to upgrade some stuff on it. I want to upgrade the tuners, nut, bridge, and tailpiece and I want to switch out the pickup selector cap which is currently amber to a white cap. I'm no expert on guitar so Im coming here to see what you guys would recommend buying.

I found these tuners on amazon, but let me know what you guys think. 
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002RX7JD4/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sell it for $350, add the $200 you were going to spend on parts and installation, and find a used Gibson SG faded.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I have not had any bad experience with my Grover tuners. (Epi LP Studio) but have replaced a set elsewhere that had a bent key with Kluson. 
My first add for it was a properly cut Tusq (I like and trust these) will help if you have tuning issues. 
As per the Gibson SG comment, there's a nice looking one right now in GTA  
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/gibson-s-g/1343774223?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)

Budda said:


> Sell it for $350, add the $200 you were going to spend on parts and installation, and find a used Gibson SG faded.


Yes get an SG.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

You prob won’t need to replace the timers once you’ve got a properly cut nut.
I prefer tusc but that’s a person choice.

I like the g400s, I used to own a great one.
I replaced all the electronics in mine, I changed it to a 3 knob setup - like a Flying V.

I didn’t like the really hot bridge pickup but the neck pickup was pretty great.
I moved the neck pickup to the bridge and put a p90 in the neck position.

Nathan


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of the G-400s are very nice instruments. I've got one of the "special" models from some years back that I picked up used for a very attractive price.








I've changed out the pickups over the years - first the bridge pickup and then later the neck pickup. And I replaced one of the volume pots when it died. So far that's all it's needed, aside from setup and general cleaning etc.

The last guy who owned the guitar was a bit over-enthusiastic in lowering the action at the nut, so that's probably my next step at some point - a new nut.

It's been a process though, over many years, spending a few bucks at a time and doing all the labor myself.

If you bought this guitar new, and recently, and now you're planning on multiple upgrades, potentially costing hundreds of dollars, then what the other guys are telling you does make some sense. Check around and see what's out there. You may be able to buy a nicer guitar that doesn't NEED any upgrades, for roughly the used price plus your upgrade budget.

If you totally love the guitar, that's different. But if you're already thinking that you need new tuners, AND a new nut AND a new bridge AND a new tailpiece AND new pickups, them I'm guessing you don't totally love the guitar.


----------



## DrewSG (Jan 3, 2018)

I think the pickups are fine, I didnt say I wanted to change them, I also decided I wont change the tuners but I will change the nut to a graphtech tusq nut. Also I don’t really want to buy a new guitar, I love this guitar, I just think a few things needs to be upgraded.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

A proper nut is a great upgrade for sure. 

The material itself is quite inexpensive, maybe $10-15. 

It's the expertise and labor involved in fitting it properly that costs real money. 

Wild guess I'd say somewhere in the $100 region?

Maybe someone who has had a nut done recently can give you a more accurate estimate.


----------



## DrewSG (Jan 3, 2018)

I plan to fit it myself. I know it will be oversized at first and I will have to sand it down.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Definitely give it a go yourself. Its a good skill to have and there are lots of youtube videos that can help you get started. Nuts are cheap and if you mess up the first one, its easily to remove and you will have that experience to help you the second time around. As long as you don't rush it and just take your time sanding and fitting, you will be fine. Let us know how you make out with it.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

You probably only need to change the nut and the bridge to get the stability you are looking for. I have a G400 that I put a nice graphtec nut in and swapped the bridge on for this exact reason many years ago. I was looking for increased stability when using the vibrola. I did these modification myself with no previous experience working on a guitar. Everything turned out perfectly and cost me a grand total of like $40. This thing is still one of my favourite guitars and has been with me as I've grown as a player. You will not need to do much with the nut - In my case, nothing. It fit perfectly and was at the correct height. There are many resources online that will show you how to install that properly and setup (youtube is your friend). If you get the right bridge, all you'll need to do is drop it in and intonate. Good luck with the project and enjoy!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So far, I have liked my Epiphone Casino Coupe with rebuilt pickups better than the two Gibsons I have owned. A lot of that had to do with neck, but the overall weight and comfort too, in addition to the pickups. 

I'd say only upgrade what you have to. For example,...tuning problems due to binding or incorrect cutting of the nut are often overlooked as the problem when there is nothing wrong with the tuners. Sometimes graphite lubricant (pencil lead) or nut sauce are all that are needed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> So far, I have liked my Epiphone Casino Coupe with rebuilt pickups better than the two Gibsons I have owned. A lot of that had to do with neck, but the overall weight and comfort too, in addition to the pickups.
> 
> I'd say only upgrade what you have to. For example,...tuning problems due to binding or incorrect cutting of the nut are often overlooked as the problem when there is nothing wrong with the tuners. Sometimes graphite lubricant (pencil lead) or nut sauce are all that are needed.


I sold my Gibson and kept my Epi. The Epi headstock is arguably better for stability too


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given that you say you like the pickups, then I'd say the most interesting mod would be the addition of a Bigsby, as a way of adding a quarter twist to your playing style. IN turn, that might suggest a roller bridge, or perhaps locking tuners, or whatever else enhances its ability to stay in tune. SG's can be somewhat imbalanced and neck-heavy on occasion. A Bigsby does not_ dramatically_ increase weight, being aluminum, but it can improve balance in some instances.

At the very least, I think it would increase resale value, should you tire of the instrument.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Given that you say you like the pickups, then I'd say the most interesting mod would be the addition of a Bigsby, as a way of adding a quarter twist to your playing style. IN turn, that might suggest a roller bridge, or perhaps locking tuners, or whatever else enhances its ability to stay in tune. SG's can be somewhat imbalanced and neck-heavy on occasion. A Bigsby does not_ dramatically_ increase weight, being aluminum, but it can improve balance in some instances.
> 
> At the very least, I think it would increase resale value, should you tire of the instrument.


I agree. Bigsby is a great addition to an SG.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Given that you say you like the pickups, then I'd say the most interesting mod would be the addition of a Bigsby, as a way of adding a quarter twist to your playing style. IN turn, that might suggest a roller bridge, or perhaps locking tuners, or whatever else enhances its ability to stay in tune. SG's can be somewhat imbalanced and neck-heavy on occasion. A Bigsby does not_ dramatically_ increase weight, being aluminum, but it can improve balance in some instances.
> 
> At the very least, I think it would increase resale value, should you tire of the instrument.


I agree. Bigsby is a great addition to an SG.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a G4oo, it was neck heavy, so I switched out the Grovers for some Kluson copies I got on E-Bay for $10 plus shipping. The tuners are fine except one of them was a bit loosey-goosey, so I messaged the seller and they sent me a whole new set for free. Neck dive cured.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

keefsdad said:


> I have a G4oo, it was neck heavy, so I switched out the Grovers for some Kluson copies I got on E-Bay for $10 plus shipping. The tuners are fine except one of them was a bit loosey-goosey, so I messaged the seller and they sent me a whole new set for free. Neck dive cured.


Mine was kinda neck heavy so I added a middle pickup.

Neck dive cured 

Nathan


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

My cat's favourite axe...


----------

